# Gold And Silver Appleflitter Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

The catch rates this round are terrible and I'm having a difficult time getting pink strawberry seeds.  Would anyone be willing to share?  I don't have much right now but when I catch some more I'll share back.  Thank you!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

I have pink strawberry seeds but all I can catch is silver.  Gold is giving the worst time.  I'd definitely share some silvers though.  I would need help getting gold though.  The only reason I have any golds is because I gave the LAST of my leaf tickets to Lloid :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I have pink strawberry seeds but all I can catch is silver.  Gold is giving the worst time.  I'd definitely share some silvers though.  I would need help getting gold though.  The only reason I have any golds is because I gave the LAST of my leaf tickets to Lloid :/



Lol, thanks!  My ID is in my signature. c:


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

My ID is 2233 1165 795


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> My ID is 2233 1165 795



I got your request.  My flowers are growing right now but when they're done feel free to drop by.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

Will do.  About how many hours/minutes are left?  Also, normally I have one garden plot of flowers I leave unpicked, but because of the catch rate I've been trying to plant 20 at a time in hopes of speeding up the gold catching process.  I've completed like five or six of the silver tasks though lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Will do.  About how many hours/minutes are left?  Also, normally I have one garden plot of flowers I leave unpicked, but because of the catch rate I've been trying to plant 20 at a time in hopes of speeding up the gold catching process.  I've completed like five or six of the silver tasks though lol.



Two hours and seventeen minutes left.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

So a little after nine then.  Awesome.  I think my plants will be sprouting in about thirty minutes.


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 10, 2018)

Yes. The gold ones are a Nightmare! I just caught one out of five. Baaaad flashbacks. I will definitely share with you, I’m only just having some free time for this event today Australian time. Hopefully our time zones will coincide at some point for sharing more,


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Yes. The gold ones are a Nightmare! I just caught one out of five. Baaaad flashbacks. I will definitely share with you, I’m only just having some free time for this event today Australian time. Hopefully our time zones will coincide at some point for sharing more,



Thank you!  I agree, the gold ones are the worst.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

I managed to slip you some golds.  You had seven free spaces after your flowers were ready.  Also, I managed to catch a few more golds so I was able to give you all seven :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I managed to slip you some golds.  You had seven free spaces after your flowers were ready.  Also, I managed to catch a few more golds so I was able to give you all seven :3



Thanks so much! c:


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

Still need help,if anyone wants to give it.


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2018)

I'll send some more your way when you have flowers available. My luck with catches is terrible. I can't seem to finish the green butterflies, nevermind the gold and silver ones >.<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> I'll send some more your way when you have flowers available. My luck with catches is terrible. I can't seem to finish the green butterflies, nevermind the gold and silver ones >.<



Oh, are my flowers full?  Oops.  I too am having a hard time with catch rates.  I'll clear them when I get a better Internet connection.


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2018)

When I catch more I'll make sure to give you some flutters.  

They have been an ass to catch so I might not be able to give much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2018)

Flare said:


> When I catch more I'll make sure to give you some flutters.
> 
> They have been an ass to catch so I might not be able to give much.



I'm actually all finished!  Thank you though.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 13, 2018)

I just finished this morning.  I did use leaf tickets here and there so nowwwww I only have 5.  But it DID make sure I got all the requests finished.  I wish catch rates weren't so evil.


----------



## Carissa (May 13, 2018)

If you have any extras and would like to help me that would be great  I still have a ways to go until I finish


----------

